# Im done ...



## HS 49 (Mar 23, 2016)

Everything seems good at the beginning until a small problem came up, updating a bank account !
Yes only updating a bank account that causing me a big problem. Uber keep sending the money to the bank that i already closed, I keep warning them not to send to that Bank but still they sending it.
And i keep trying to update the bank account in the past 2days but nobody can give me the good answer , keep on sending me the same link that is not working.
I dont know where my money now since my bank rejected it and Uber computer program can not accepting a new bank revision. Very bad communication for such an easy problem !


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

You're interacting with a computer program most of the time. They don't have feelings and don't care about your predicament.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

oscardelta said:


> You're interacting with a computer program most of the time. They don't have feelings and don't care about your predicament.


Really? I thought they did. What a surprise.


----------

